# array und objekte



## jezzy (14. Jul 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich hatte in letzter Zeit nur Theorie und muss wieder programmieren. Nur leider hab ich alles vergessen, könnt ihr mir kurz bei einer Aufgabe helfen, ich brauch auch dringend hilfe da ich die Aufgabe bis morgen abgeben muss. Hat jemand für mich die Lösung und erklärung.

Erstellen Sie in der main-Methode der Klasse Main ein Array zoo vom Typ Tier mit der Länge 3. Füllen Sie das Array mit den Objekten tier1, tier2 und tier3. Warum ist es möglich, dass ein Tier-Array auch ein Saeugetier-Objekt besitzen kann?

(c) Geben Sie mit Hilfe eine for-Schleife alle im Array enthaltenen Tiere am Bildschirm aus? Werden alle Attributwerte jedes Tiers angezeigt? Warum?

(d) Schreiben Sie eine Setter-Methode für das Attribut gleichgewichtsorgan der Klasse Wirbeltier.


Ich hab komplett die orientierung verloren, und meine ganzen Sachen zum lernen gerade nicht da, bitte helft mir..


----------



## handshake45 (15. Jul 2020)

Hier ist der Code:

```
public class Main {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Tier[] zoo = new Tier[3];

		Tier tier1 = new Tier();
		Tier tier2 = new Saeugetier();
		Tier tier3 = new Tier();
		zoo[0] = tier1;
		zoo[1] = tier2;
		zoo[2] = tier3;

		for (int i = 0; i < zoo.length; i++) {
			System.out.println(zoo[i].toString());
		}
	}
}

class Tier {

}

class Saeugetier extends Tier {

}

class Wirbeltier extends Tier {
	private String gleichgewichtsorgan;

	public String getGleichgewichtsorgan() {
		return gleichgewichtsorgan;
	}

	public void setGleichgewichtsorgan(String gleichgewichtsorgan) {
		this.gleichgewichtsorgan = gleichgewichtsorgan;
	}
}
```



jezzy hat gesagt.:


> Warum ist es möglich, dass ein Tier-Array auch ein Saeugetier-Objekt besitzen kann


Vererbung


jezzy hat gesagt.:


> Werden alle Attributwerte jedes Tiers angezeigt? Warum?


Jein, es kommt darauf an, wie die toString-Methode in der "konkreten Klasse" überschrieben wurde.

So hoffe das waren alle Fragezeichen.


----------



## jezzy (15. Jul 2020)

boah, hey vielen herzlichen dank, ja das waren alle fragezeichen🤗


----------



## handshake45 (15. Jul 2020)

Kein Problem, weiterhin gutes Gelingen beim Lernen


----------



## jezzy (15. Jul 2020)

ja, ich setz mich gleich dran sobald ich wieder zu hause bin und mein Zeug wieder habe


----------



## handshake45 (15. Jul 2020)

😂


----------



## handshake45 (15. Jul 2020)

Sorry, das war unpassend... ich hatte nur


jezzy hat gesagt.:


> und mein Zeug wieder habe


gelesen.


----------



## jezzy (15. Jul 2020)

🤣


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jul 2020)

handshake45 hat gesagt.:


> 😂


Nur gut, dass das Video Untertitel hat.


----------



## TM69 (16. Jul 2020)

@mihe7 an was hast du den ohne Untertitel gedacht????


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jul 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> @mihe7 an was hast du den ohne Untertitel gedacht????


Es geht um die Sprache - da ist es schon gut, wenn Übersetzungen als Untertitel dabei sind


----------



## TM69 (16. Jul 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Es geht um die Sprache - da ist es schon gut, wenn Übersetzungen als Untertitel dabei sind


Das habe ich ja gemeint


----------

